# Puppy Courier ?



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

hello everyone i've been looking at getting a puppy for a while so emailed someone today this was her reply do you smell anything fishy ? a puppy courier ?. 
 
Hello
Thanks for Contacting in regards to my male and female puppies which are still available,i just got a male and a female called Lisa and Matt.They are well raised and potty trained,vet checked,Health Guaranteed,playful with kids and other home pets,very good companions and needs a lot of attention and love affection.They are 12 weeks old and ,They are pure breed,really in need of very good home.Before giving out my puppies to any home i will need to know the following from you.
1 Have you any pet-care experience?
2 Where are you located?
3 Are you a breeder?
4 How old are you,are you married with kids and what do you do for a living?
5 When are you ready for this puppies and Which of the sex do you want?
6 Are you sure that you are going to take care of any of my babies?
7 Gift me a Brief Description about your Environment?
8 Do you have a vet doctor?
9 Can I have your phone numbers to reach you?
Sorry for all this Questions (i mean no offense) but just that i really need a very loving home for this puppies.I am giving away this puppies due to the fact that i am having a Research Program which i am out.I will be transporting the puppies from Belfast/Northern Ireland which you will only pay the Re-homing and transportation fee of £150 for each puppy .It will take just 4-5 hours for the puppy to get to you.I am not out to make money from them since they where just like my own children,my main concern is to give them the best they ever want.
hope to read from you if this is okay with you for me to make arrangement for the puppy to delivered to you by using a PET DELIVERY SERVICE lets proceed.
Stay Blessed


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmm. 

Well there are plenty of animal couriers out there however they seemed to push the fact that they are giving the puppy for *free*. And they seem to make it too officail with all the questions.

I would be careful....


----------



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

i no i'm not going to jump in i've requested photos and kc forms. has anyone ever had a puppy couriered sounds kinda mean to me


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds american to me! Vets are called doctors over there and ?potty trained? Doesnt sound like a phrase used over here!
What breed are they?


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Coming over from Ireland as well?

I *certainly* wouldn't trust any of that.

I'm sure i read a while back about someone on here having a similar situation and actually being ripped off from it...they had paid the 'rehoming and delivery fees' and never recevied or heard any more!!

Also, i know everyone isn't great with english but a lot of it is worded a little funny and i don't trust foreigners when it comes to sending my money out.

My advice...KEEP WELL CLEAR.

If you are after a puppy im sure you can find what you want within a reasonable distance and that way you can see/meet exactly what you are about to buy...if the price on the advert you have already mentioned is too good to miss then its probably because its too good to be true. Not many people will give things away for nowt!!!!!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's a big scam. Don't touch it.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

to many questions and much to personal , why not reply with similar questions stating you need to know the full background before you would consider getting a puppy!!!


----------



## Becky Rose (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi hun 

My mum is one of the biggest breeders in the uk her name is jane baker and if you really need advice or you are looking for a quality dog that is treated right with all paper work and advice where you can meet the mother and father of your puppy etc then this is here website.. i'm pretty sure she has had this kind of thing b4...

www.*pacolito*parsons-bracco.co.uk

To me this sounds really dodgy .. i know she has sent many dogs abroad with amimal couriers so this is not completley unbelievable... but as for the email .. this is complete C**p, its writen wrong they have pushed it far to much and i'm sorry but what has it got to do with them what job you actually do! 

My advice is to keep clear of this one!!!

All the best hun
Becky xx


----------



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone think you've all confirmed my first feelings why do people try this kind of stuff you must be rather silly to fall for it. 

It's a Pug i'm after if anyone knows anyone selling some pups i'm willing to travel around 120miles max


Cheers Becky very helpfull :flrt:


----------



## CharlieT247 (Jul 27, 2008)

There are rehoming places that ask certain questions - some ask for photographs of your back yard etc to confirm it is safe, secure and suitable for the puppy. It would not be unusual to ask things like "have you got any children?" but that, I would have thought, would be if you hadnt chosen your dog yet and they were trying to find you a match.

I think it is a load of s:censor:t and wouldnt have anything to do with them. You'd probably send your money as requested and not hear another thing from them, never mind a dog!

I'd find a reputable breeder that can show you the parents and let you meet the dogs before making a decision on which one you like best.

Good luck x x x


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

thats 100% a scam :devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jacko19 said:


> hello everyone i've been looking at getting a puppy for a while so emailed someone today this was her reply do you smell anything fishy ? a puppy courier ?.
> 
> Hello
> Thanks for Contacting in regards to my male and female puppies which are still available,i just got a male and a female called Lisa and Matt.They are well raised and potty trained,vet checked,Health Guaranteed,playful with kids and other home pets,very good companions and needs a lot of attention and love affection.They are 12 weeks old and ,They are pure breed,really in need of very good home.Before giving out my puppies to any home i will need to know the following from you.
> ...


 
Dont send any money they will ask for more and more

this is a scam i have seen this happen to a few people one of my friends included was scammed out of over £600 by these idiots 

try getting some more info from them ask them for the shipping details and my bet is its camaroon or somewhere along them lines


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi
Yep i agree, its almost certainly a scam.
If the seller of these puppies cared that much to ask so meny personal questions, then they wouldn't take what someone says in emails. I believe there were similar scams with snakes being sold in the same way.

Unless a breeder allows you to visit their home and view all the puppies, and one or both the parent dogs, then steer clear. 

We have Border terrier stud dogs and we have close contact with the owners of the bitches who are covered. All prospective owners are invited to view the puppies. Never would a puppy be sent to an unknown person.

Check out the Kennel club website, they have lists are registered breeders. Also, be wary of Pugs being sold too cheaply as there are many genetic problems related to the breed.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

if it was real, then I'm certain they could find someone in Belfast (where they claim to be) to take them.

100% Dodgy.

....and check the email header for ip addresses and i bet they don't trace back to Ireland


----------



## paulsanderson (Aug 8, 2008)

i have seen this EXACT advert!! i called the guy and he seemed VERY suspicious...all he wnated was the cost of the courier and NOT the cost of the animal....VERY strange!! is the guy based in Ireland? He told me he was in ireland and he needed the pups to go ASAP due to work and to pay him then he would sort the courier out.

Hope you manage to read this before you part with any money!!

paul.


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

*stay away!*

Run away!

Stay away from ads like this. They seem like a good honest bargain, from someone who treats their pups as their 'babies', but when buying a pup you should see at least one of the parents. If they are pedigree ask for the certificate and maybe history of blood lines/parentage. Stay away from 'cheap' pug puppies. If they are pedigree they are around the £800 mark. If you buy from these kind of adverts you could be supporting the puppy farm trade. If in doubt about what these are check out 'you tube', but beware, the videos will upset you. Check out 'Epupz' for puppies for sale. Please stay away from the kind of ads that promise 'cheap pedigree puppies'. That is not what you will get.

Good luck finding a lovely Pug pup!

Sam


----------



## Chelle230 (Apr 9, 2008)

exact same ad when my mum was looking for a st bernard, exchanged several emails and they never answered any quiestions I asked, including could we go to them and look for ourselves


----------



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

cheers everyone for the advice i dont understand why people would try this


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

When I was looking for a King Charles Spaniel a couple of months ago, many adverts seemed genuine but as soon as you get an email reply, you can tell a scammer straight away.. this one is typical. Plus, who calls their dogs Lisa and Matt LMAO.


----------



## ishotthesherifswife (Jun 10, 2008)

just offer to pick it up yourself n c what they say


----------



## Becky Rose (Jul 7, 2008)

jacko19 said:


> Thanks everyone think you've all confirmed my first feelings why do people try this kind of stuff you must be rather silly to fall for it.
> 
> It's a Pug i'm after if anyone knows anyone selling some pups i'm willing to travel around 120miles max
> 
> ...


No worries hun .. i'll sak her if she knows anyone selling pugs ... she is away for the next wk at dog shows so she can ask around the pug show rings for you. Will get back to you hun xx


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

Check the kennel clubs site - click on the search for a puppy, and choose pug and it will bring up a list of everyone who has recently registered a litter with their contact details. As mentioned before a pug puppy should be at least £800 (more like £1000 - £1200) so that ad is definatley a scam. There are a lot of them about. Also it can be a sign of a puppy farm if they offer to deliver so you cannot see the conditions and meet the parents. They bring you a puppy, which is usually ill and then you have the heartache of trying to get it better. You could try breed rescue, but you rarely get puppies available.
Good Luck


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I applied to an ad like this a few months ago.It was 1 Pug puppy in Ireland. I knew it was a scam from the beginning and dragged it out:lol2: In the end they said I couldnt pick up from Ireland as they had to move the puppy. It turned out it as in Cameroon:lol2: Idiots :devil:


----------



## aoifetanty (Aug 9, 2008)

If your looking for a pug puppy, go to preloved.co.uk and enter "pug" as your keyword. Hope this helps! 

Aoife


----------

